# Its About Time to Up your rates Drywallers



## Bosman (Mar 20, 2012)

Its getting pathetic in Ontario the way that these greedy people are setting the president for hard work do be done for next to nothing,,its making me right sick put your ft down and price properly we will all benefit and be able to make a good profit this way..


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

I agree! The problem is getting everyone to do it. There is enough competition, that if we raise our rates, we'll probably lose out to someone who is willing to low ball.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Hate to say this but I think you guys are working for what I was getting in the 80's :blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You can get whatever you want. People hire us because they want us to do the job, not because of a few thousand dollars.!


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> You can get whatever you want. People hire us because they want us to do the job, not because of a few thousand dollars.!


You don't care about a few thousand? Or your customer doesn't care about a few thousand? Because if you don't care, I got a few things I need done. Can you give me a detailed price? Over the phone?:jester:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> You don't care about a few thousand? Or your customer doesn't care about a few thousand? Because if you don't care, I got a few things I need done. Can you give me a detailed price? Over the phone?:jester:


I think he's saying that the quality of his work is worth the cost to his customers.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> You don't care about a few thousand? Or your customer doesn't care about a few thousand? Because if you don't care, I got a few things I need done. Can you give me a detailed price? Over the phone?:jester:


I the grand scheme of things during a major remodel a couple if thousand dollars is a minimal expense. I have never had an issue getting what I want to do a job, because if I dont, I dont do the job.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

We have companies here in BC that are doing full drywall job, supply, install and level 4 finish with all beads for $1.37 per board foot...our cost of 1/2 is .55 per board foot..

I say its high time we drywallers get back to being one of the highest paid in construction as it was many years ago...If we do a crap job, what is you house worth...not to mention we have to fix everyone else's missed mistakes, or we catch the blame..." Drywallers should have caught that" People seem to think that it is our job to catch, missed place lights, missing studs, no water lines, insulation problems....

Sorry a bit of a vent there... Anyways if we have to be the go to guy..then we should be paid for it...just sayin...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

AARC Drywall said:


> We have companies here in BC that are doing full drywall job, supply, install and level 4 finish with all beads for $1.37 per board foot...our cost of 1/2 is .55 per board foot..
> 
> I say its high time we drywallers get back to being one of the highest paid in construction as it was many years ago...If we do a crap job, what is you house worth...not to mention we have to fix everyone else's missed mistakes, or we catch the blame..." Drywallers should have caught that" People seem to think that it is our job to catch, missed place lights, missing studs, no water lines, insulation problems....
> 
> Sorry a bit of a vent there... Anyways if we have to be the go to guy..then we should be paid for it...just sayin...


Those prices seem a little high to me. The problem with drywall is the same problem as with painting. Anyone can spend a very limited amount of money and get into the business. With drywall, pay more money for better tools, and you can do it a lot faster. High quality and high productivity get you the margins, usually.

The .55 you're paying for materials would buy the wallboard and have it installed around here.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

jb4211 said:


> I think he's saying that the quality of his work is worth the cost to his customers.


I understood what he was saying.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

AARC Drywall said:


> I say its high time we drywallers get back to being one of the highest paid in construction as it was many years ago


Not that it is any of my business or that I don't appreciate what you guys do , but you have to be out of your mind. What justifies this ideology? 

We ALL work hard for our money and we ALL would like a little more. Those arguments you list can be applied to EVERY trade. 

If any part of construction is underpaid, it has to be carpenters. Do you know how many tools we have to buy? 

Like I said, I appreciate what you guys do, I would not want anything to do with drywall/plaster. I'm grateful for your work.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Kent Whitten said:


> If any part of construction is underpaid, it has to be carpenters. Do you know how many tools we have to buy?


Excavators. Did you see the money Tom Geb has in his hammer? :shifty: :laughing:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Kent Whitten said:


> Not that it is any of my business or that I don't appreciate what you guys do , but you have to be out of your mind. What justifies this ideology?
> 
> We ALL work hard for our money and we ALL would like a little more. Those arguments you list can be applied to EVERY trade.
> 
> ...


Like you said it can be applied to anyone in construction. I have all the drywall tools, Carpenter tools, Painting tools too. So I should be paid more than anyone.:laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Excavators. Did you see the money Tom Geb has in his hammer? :shifty: :laughing:


I stand corrected :laughing: 6 figure equipment....that's an ulcer right there


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

summithomeinc said:


> Like you said it can be applied to anyone in construction. I have all the drywall tools, Carpenter tools, Painting tools too. So I should be paid more than anyone.:laughing:


Yes....yes you should! :laughing:

Come to think of it, I have plumber and electrician tools too. I'll just add those two together :laughing:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Kent Whitten said:


> Yes....yes you should! :laughing:
> 
> Come to think of it, I have plumber and electrician tools too. I'll just add those two together :laughing:


If everyone got paid as much as the would like to get paid on every job. No one would be able to afford to build anything.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I understand how a free market works.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Kent Whitten said:


> I understand how a free market works.


My last comment was directed at the OP. No offense meant.


----------



## Bosman (Mar 20, 2012)

*Well thank goodness our rates are not like the U.S*

I do agree that time is money especially commercially..
In Ontario there is a bit of a set standard for commercial drywall pricing 
but,,,residential work is a pain in the ass and the set standart i think should be boosted when it comes to hanging and finishing theres no point in leaving your house for less than $40-$50 / sheet board and tape. Although i know guys who are doing it for 50 cents/sq ft where does that put the rest of us????:blink:



+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Bosman said:


> Its getting pathetic in Ontario the way that these greedy people are *setting the president for hard work*


Misery loves company, ours isn't up for it either.


----------

